
Ask HN: How would you like to apply for jobs? - Southworth
Hi all, Southworth here, co-founder of www.unicornhunt.io &amp; we&#x27;ve been thinking about how to improve the job candidate application process, and we thought we&#x27;d ask you lovely people.<p>What one thing would dramatically improve the job application process from your perspective?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>Benjamin
======
itamarst
Tell me upfront if you have sane engineering culture or not, i.e. 40 hour
workweek, good planning, etc..

Not just me, either: I've gotten massive responses to posts about shorter,
saner workweeks (front page of HN multiple times, e.g.
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/18/productive-
programme...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/18/productive-programmer/)
hit #1). So there's obviously large market of engineers who don't want to work
insane hours.

~~~
itamarst
I should say "37.5 hour workweek" if you're in UK, maybe? And to be fair this
seems to be less of a problem outside the US.

------
wsmith
I want to get a job within 3 days, not 3 months.

~~~
bobyscaph
I am in the same line. Time is key there. Companies & canditates are often on
the same page on this.

Fast & efficient sourcing & applying process: Smart matching to offer me only
relevant and up-to-date. One click to apply.

Real time update on processes I applied: Has it been reviewed but the company?
Are they interested or not? How many candidate are still in the process?

